# Fisch dreht sich auf die Seite



## Flimmes (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

gestern ist mir erstmal aufgefallen das sich bestimmte Fische von mir ganz schnell auf die Seite drehen (sieht aus als würde man kurz geblendet werden) und schwimmt dann weiter.

Ist das eine Krankheit, Vergiftung oder einfach nur normales Baltzverhalten ?


Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Goofy77 (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

also bei mir machen das alle Fische... Goldies, Sarasas und auch die Notropis. Oft schlagen Sie dann gleichzeitig mit der Seite auf den Boden und wirbeln ihn auf...

Würde mir da keine Gedanken machen, denke ist ne "normale Schieflage"


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Mai 2014)

Gelegentliches 'blinken' (so heisst das glaub ich, wenn ich mich recht entsinne) ist erstmal nichts schlimmes.
Den Fischen fehlen halt die Hände zum Kratzen, wenn es irgendwo 'zwickt'

Wenn das allerdings häufiger wird, dann könnte es auch sein, das die Fische mehr __ Parasiten ausgesetzt sind als sonst.

Je nach Fisch (z.B. Koi) könnte mitunter ein kurzzeitiges Salzwasserbad helfen.


----------



## koiteich1 (1. Mai 2014)

Goofy77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also bei mir machen das alle Fische... Goldies, Sarasas und auch die Notropis. Oft schlagen Sie dann gleichzeitig mit der Seite auf den Boden und wirbeln ihn auf...
> 
> Würde mir da keine Gedanken machen, denke ist ne "normale Schieflage"


 
Da würde ich mir aber schon Gedanken machen


Das nennt man scheuern und ist eigentlich nicht normal !!!
Wenn das *ab und an mal* vorkommt ok uns juckt es ja auch ab und an.
Sollte es aber öfters sein sind meist __ Parasiten öder __ Würmer im Spiel und da sollte man handeln.


----------



## Goofy77 (1. Mai 2014)

Ja, das verstehe ich... Ist aber auch wirklich nur "ab und an mal" ...


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2014)

Was ist bei Dir "ab und an mal "? Schon ab 10 Mal täglich sollte man sich Gedanken machen. Schau mal ob Du Jemanden in Deiner Nähe hast, der einen Abstrich machen kann. Nur dann kannste Dir sicher sein, dass keine __ Parasiten im Spiel sind.


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Mai 2014)

Servus Andreas, 

dieses Verhalten, nennt man "Scheuern" wie oben schon erwähnt. 

Zu häufiges scheuern, ist fast immer __ Parasiten bedingt, wie Unsere Polizistin schon schrieb; 
Abstrich machen lassen, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. 

Übrigens, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, solltest du die betroffenen Fische in ein Quarantänebecken setzen bis zum Ergebnis des Abstrichs. 

LG Chris


----------



## Flimmes (1. Mai 2014)

also die fische einfangen ist fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit..... ich habe gesehen es gibt ein parasitenmittel von oase, hat jmd erfahrung mit dem Zeug ?
Ich habe drei - fünf Fische die sich so scheuern... und das in einem Abstand von mehrere Male die Minute...


----------



## koiteich1 (1. Mai 2014)

Vergiss bitte mal ganz schnell das Parasitenmittel von Oase !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ohne einen genauen Befund mittels Abstrich soll man Garnichts in den Teich kippen.
Das kann mehr schaden anrichten als sonst was.
Schau mal ob du jemanden in deiner Nähe findest der dir einen Abstrich machen kann und behandle dann das was vorgefunden wird.
Mache nicht den Fehler und gehe in ein Zoogeschäft und schildere denen deinen Fall.
Die geben dir dann ein Mittelchen mit ohne zu wissen was bei dir los ist.
Hauptsache was verkauft und in den Teich gekippt.


----------



## Goofy77 (2. Mai 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Was ist bei Dir "ab und an mal "? Schon ab 10 Mal täglich sollte man sich Gedanken machen. Schau mal ob Du Jemanden in Deiner Nähe hast, der einen Abstrich machen kann. Nur dann kannste Dir sicher sein, dass keine __ Parasiten im Spiel sind.



Hallo,

Nein, wirklich nur alle paar Tage mal zu beobachten... Von daher habe ich den TE wohl auch falsch verstanden. Von "mehrmals die Minute" kann bei mir keine Rede sein.


----------



## Christopher (14. Juni 2014)

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen,das die Fische sich auf die Seite legen,und einen ansehen.
Das sah so aus,wie wenn sie zu mir sagen wollten,wann bekommen wir Futter.
Ich habe den natürlich Futter rein geworfen,und sie stürzten sich da drauf.
Habe mir sonst aber nicht,s dabei gedacht.


----------



## domserv (25. Apr. 2017)

Ich hole das Thema nochmal hoch. Ich habe genau dieses Verhalten bei einem meiner Bitterlinge festgestellt. Kann das auch durch Glochidien hervorgerufen werden, die den armen Fisch nerven, oder sind das warscheinlich doch __ Parasiten.


----------

